
Startup Programming Jobs: C++, C#, and Java Reign Supreme? - dshah
http://www.tonywright.com/2008/startup-programming-jobs-c-c-and-java-reign-supreme/
======
greyman
I don't know what exactly the guy's point was, but I don't consider this a
surprise. C++ and C# are still one of the best choices for developing
standalone applications (C# when you are under Windows only and speed is not
critical, C++ otherwise). If you are doing more scripting/web stuff, then you
will use scripting languages for the job.

What I would like to HN guys ask is this. I saw quite a lot of critique of C++
here, but really, what is a better choice for developing commercial standalone
application, where speed is critical? I mean real established language with
good library and IDE support. I am just really curious to know, I personally
have nothing against anyone disliking C++. ;-)

~~~
dshah
I was a bit surprised by this because I would have expected there to be lesser
and lesser "stand-alone applications" (desktop applications) being developed
amd more web applications.

For web application development, I'd expect PHP/RoR to have a bigger
footprint.

~~~
greyman
I see your point. One reason could be, that while there might be less stand-
alone applications under development (just an assumption, I don't know whether
it is so), nowadays lot of them are big apps required a lot of programmers
(for example in the project I work on, there are several hundreds developers
;-). In the web apps world, the teams are usually slimmer.

------
aschobel
Doing the same search for San Francisco gives us very different results.

Jobs with Java in the title (1,529)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Ajava&l=san+francisc...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Ajava&l=san+francisco%2C+ca&radius=100)

Jobs with C++ in the title (476)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3AC%2B%2B&l=san+franc...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3AC%2B%2B&l=san+francisco,+ca&radius=100)

Jobs with PHP in the title (326)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3APHP&l=san+francisco...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3APHP&l=san+francisco%2C+ca&radius=100)

Jobs with C# in the title (224)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?l=san+francisco,+ca&q=title%3...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?l=san+francisco,+ca&q=title%3AC%23&radius=100)

Jobs with Ruby in the title (217)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Aruby&l=san+francisc...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Aruby&l=san+francisco%2C+ca&radius=100)

Jobs with Perl in the title (161)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Aperl&l=san+francisc...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Aperl&l=san+francisco%2C+ca&radius=100)

Jobs with ASP in the title (101)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Aasp&l=san+francisco...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Aasp&l=san+francisco%2C+ca&radius=100)

Jobs with Python in the title (90)
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Apython&l=san+franci...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=title%3Apython&l=san+francisco%2C+ca&radius=100)

~~~
biohacker42
Does that indicate that a bulk of the C++ work in Seattle is related to
Microsoft? Sweet Zombie Jesus, I like C++, but my hatred for COM burns
brightly.

------
lemonysnicket
SEO

~~~
rms
Yes, blogs are good for SEO. Have you ever considered starting one?

